# single or twins?



## moneybunny (Jul 5, 2017)

Over 50, healthy and fit, a healthy 3 year old from DE, 
life is beautiful!
I got 4 grade A frozen embryos (DE) 
and transfer should be made in 2 weeks.

my mind is spiraling non stop with the question:
single or twins ??!!

i want twins very much
and yet every research i have made says it is a risk for mother and baby.
yes i know it is risk
a pregnancy is a risk
and two are double the risk

I want to hear from personal experience.
from the older ladies.
did you have twins and would you do it differently?
did you feel a significant ailment, suffering or complications ?
would you have gone instead for one by one, if you can go back in time?

help, i cant think of anything else and the more i think about it the more i am confused.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Your right, any pregnancy has it’s own risks and just because you can be pregnant doesn’t mean it will be trouble free. I’ve only ever done double transfers, I’ve had a set of twins and a single baby. I had absolutely no issues with my twin pregnancy and babies were both 7 lbs, I ensured I was able to have lots of rest when needed and you cannot treat the pregnancy or your body as you would with a single pregnancy, you need to be able to rest and look after yourself. I had children at school and one toddler at home while pregnant with the girls. I didn’t try to do everything around the house, some things had to slide and I was ok with that, if your not then I’d be looking to get some home help with the housework if that type of thing bothered you. You will have plenty of people tell you horror stories of twins pregnancies, but you need to go with what you think you can handle, not every twin pregnancy is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## moneybunny (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Stacy. i am fortunate to have as much (paid) help as i need. 
Cleaning, shopping, cooking, errands, babysitting (I don't do those anyway while non pregnant).

forgot to mention -The birth was a c-section. 
Everything looking good inside and out.

so wondering if there is anybody here that had twins after a cesarean?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

As we know, we never know what any outcome will be, as I had 2 embryos put back on each cycle and both pregnancies were singletons. I have also seen women have 1 embryo put back and end up with twins. So we can’t really choose a multiple pregnancy, if that makes sense. Good luck anyway x


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Twin pregnancies are high risk, there's no getting away from it. Was your first pregnancy straightforward? This may give an indication to you of whether you are more at risk with twins than with a singleton. I had my first DE baby at 44 years, and had some very serious complications in pregnancy before my son was born. My clinic had made a mistake and thankfully only transferred one embryo on the day, rather than two. If two had been transferred, I shudder to think of the consequences and I'm not sure if twins were conceived whether I or my son would be here to tell the tale.. For my second DE pregnancy at 48, we only transferred one. Again. It was a complicated pregnancy (with some different obstetric issues this time) and again I was so glad we only transferred one, as I don't think the outcome with a twin pregnancy would have been favorable.

It's a very personal decision to make, dependent on your own circumstances, health and history. There will always be positive and negative stories. I guess the best indicator of pregnancy risk is past pregnancy - but there are no guarantees as all I kept hearing during my second one that each pregnancy is different 😂 Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## moneybunny (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Sunshine
My pregnancy was a breeze. no symptoms of anything, i was hyper, energized and very happy.
The only thing is i had is the "pregnancy silly brain" if i can put it that way, 
but it was fun and funny.

I guess the main point is the cesarean birth. There is always a chance of rapture because of the scar, so that is another risk to be added, 
Could be cool to hear an experience by someone that had twins after cesarean.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there

I had a c section too for my first pregnancy. C sections are also linked to a higher risk of placenta previa and placenta accreta in subsequent pregnancies. Placenta previa is also more frequent in IVF pregnancies and older ladies. Unfortunately I had major placenta previa in my second pregnancy but managed to avoid placenta accreta thankfully. These may be other risks to consider?

Perhaps you could speak to an obstetrician or your clinic for advice? That way you could be fully informed of the risks to help you decide?

It really is a lottery ... My friend had several c sections when in her forties with no issues, so it is really a personal decision...


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I transferred two after my twin pregnancy which was also a C-section, both “took” but in the end only one baby developed so it was a single pregnancy, the dr/clinic just wanted at least a year between the birth and transfer to ensure that the scar had healed properly, it can rupture with a single pregnancy also so as we know nothing is guaranteed, you may transfer tow and end up with just one baby.


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

moneybunny said:


> Over 50, healthy and fit, a healthy 3 year old from DE,
> life is beautiful!
> I got 4 grade A frozen embryos (DE)
> and transfer should be made in 2 weeks.
> ...


Sorry I cannot share with you a personal experience of having twins. But I've been reading your thread and didn't want to read and run. With your age it might be riskier to have twins. But ask your doctor about their opinion. If you really want twins then I suppose you will ask your RE to transfer more than one embryo? There are cases of some women who transferred two but one embryo died while the other one survived straight to birth. So it's really up to you. When is your transfer? I hope you will give us updates.


----------

